# Sunday night blues



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/4/19)

So for a while now I noticed that Sunday evening are the time of the week that most new post appear in the classifieds. Their is not even one other day or timeslot that gets close to a Sunday. I actually thought tonight will be different as its long weekend, but no.

So whats the logic behind it? I thought it was people getting early Monday blues and are depressed or something and want to get something new, but the long weekend threw that theory out.
So why always Sundays?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (21/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So for a while now I noticed that Sunday evening are the time of the week that most new post appear in the classifieds. Their is not even one other day or timeslot that gets close to a Sunday. I actually thought tonight will be different as its long weekend, but no.
> 
> So whats the logic behind it? I thought it was people getting early Monday blues and are depressed or something and want to get something new, but the long weekend threw that theory out.
> So why always Sundays?



Interesting observation @Jean claude Vaaldamme ! It actually is quite odd. I would think just *before* the weekend would be a good time to post, because people have more time to browse the forum over the weekend. Hmmm maybe not ... maybe people have more time at work - without the boss knowing, of course!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (21/4/19)

I think some of us get to spend more time with our vape gear over the weekend and you realize what your not using anymore (mostly maybe because of wanting new gear) and put it on classifieds or you have time to diy that new recipe you've been wanting to try and add it to what did you mix today and I'm sure a lot of us rewick over the weekend to make sure our vaping arsenal is ready for the week ahead and post it to major pitstop.

I'm almost a 100% sure a lot of the vape family do more than one of these tasks on a weekend and then get to post it on a Sunday.

Either way reading up on what's been happening in the vape world on a Sunday (and of course EVERY other day) is very exiting and I'm definitely very happy we have Ecigssa for all our vaping related situations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Either way reading up on what's been happening in the vape world on a Sunday (and of course EVERY other day) is very exiting



It is and I'm continually checking the forum because of FOMO ! 

Actually, I wish that there could be *one day* of every week where no posts are allowed - be they new posts or comments/replies. That day called be called Catch-up Day. That would give me more time for other things . How about it, [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] ?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (22/4/19)

Hooked said:


> It is and I'm continually checking the forum because of FOMO !
> 
> Actually, I wish that there could be *one day* of every week where no posts are allowed - be they new posts or comments/replies. That day called be called Catch-up Day. That would give me more time for other things . How about it, [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] ?


You could convert to the Jewish faith and turn off all your electronics on a Saturday

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (22/4/19)

Hooked said:


> It is and I'm continually checking the forum because of FOMO !
> 
> Actually, I wish that there could be *one day* of every week where no posts are allowed - be they new posts or comments/replies. That day called be called Catch-up Day. That would give me more time for other things . How about it, g0g ?


I agree with @Christos because I want Ecigssa day to be every day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)

Shitty movies on DSTV/NETFLIX ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (22/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Shitty movies on DSTV/NETFLIX ?


I turned on Netflix the other night and now I've watched 3 movies. My TV quota for 2019 is complete with quite a few months to go!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

Christos said:


> You could convert to the Jewish faith and turn off all your electronics on a Saturday



Problem is that I don't have the willpower to turn them off! I can happily ignore Whatsapp messages but the Internet ... that's another story!


----------



## Christos (22/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Problem is that I don't have the willpower to turn them off! I can happily ignore Whatsapp messages but the Internet ... that's another story!


You can install a power timer, the ones most people use on their geyser to only heat water at certain times, in your distribution board to kill power to say the plugs only weekly.
If I were your electrician I would add random days to the timer and not tell you.
You would only pick up the same day issue about 2 or 3 weeks later

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

Christos said:


> You can install a power timer, the ones most people use on their geyser to only heat water at certain times, in your distribution board to kill power to say the plugs only weekly.
> If I were your electrician I would add random days to the timer and not tell you.
> You would only pick up the same day issue about 2 or 3 weeks later



I wouldn't want to kill power to the plugs - what if I need to charge my mods? But I have often wished that I could set my Internet connection on a timer!


----------



## RainstormZA (22/4/19)

Lol I thought this was a new thread for blues music

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (22/4/19)

Hooked said:


> I wouldn't want to kill power to the plugs - what if I need to charge my mods? But I have often wished that I could set my Internet connection on a timer!


Send me team viewer details and this can be arranged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/4/19)

Christos said:


> Send me team viewer details and this can be arranged



I wouldn't really set an Internet timer, but as a matter of interest can it be done??


----------



## Christos (23/4/19)

Hooked said:


> I wouldn't really set an Internet timer, but as a matter of interest can it be done??


Most modern routers have parental settings. 
You can set active hours and site blocking for certain devices e.g. no wifi access for kids devices during homework time and cutoff at 8pm etc.
You can block all "entertainment" during certain hours and only allow educational or research sites depending on how advanced the router is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So for a while now I noticed that Sunday evening are the time of the week that most new post appear in the classifieds. Their is not even one other day or timeslot that gets close to a Sunday. I actually thought tonight will be different as its long weekend, but no.
> 
> So whats the logic behind it? I thought it was people getting early Monday blues and are depressed or something and want to get something new, but the long weekend threw that theory out.
> So why always Sundays?


I would say these people had a very rough party weekend and blew all their dollars, Reality kicks in on a Sunday eve so selling vape gear to make ends meet is the initial plan LOL...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (24/4/19)

Christos said:


> Most modern routers have parental settings.
> You can set active hours and site blocking for certain devices e.g. no wifi access for kids devices during homework time and cutoff at 8pm etc.
> You can block all "entertainment" during certain hours and only allow educational or research sites depending on how advanced the router is.



That's interesting ... didn't know that. lol I need to parent myself!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

